# For motivation



## Katia7 (Oct 5, 2004)

Some of you might remember me from before.  I had some stomach problems, which are almost fixed now and I am back to getting in shape 
My life is kind of crazy right now (looking for work and all), but I'm going to try my best to keep this journal up.

Goals:
???To get my body fat down.
???Flatten my abs (they still stick out a bit from all those stomach problems.
???Be the healthiest I can be! (no matter how good your body looks, none of it is worth it if you're not 100% healthy... unfortunately I had to learn it the hard way.)

Background:
???5'0, not sure on weight or body fat, guessing about 112lb and 26%bf
???can't have: protein shakes, eggs, oats, sweet potatoes, rice, corn, all dairy, cod fish, coffee, chocolate, lemons (I have food allergies to these foods... I  guess since I ate them all the time)

Diet Plan:
???1100-1200 cals/day
???around 30p/50c/20f
???at least 2.5L water/day
???cheat meal once a week (usually Sundays)
???eat not earleir then 2.5 to 3 hrs apart (this is one my my niggest problems)

Workout Plan:
M- 30 min cardio
T-bis/tri +30 min cardio
W-legs +30 min cardio
Th-30 min cardio
F-back/chest/shoulders +30 min cardio
S-+30 min cardio
Su-off

Any suggestions are MORE then welcome.

OK, I'll post today's diet and workout later on today.


----------



## Jenny (Oct 5, 2004)

Hey Katia  I remember you 
Wow, you have a lot of food allergies  I didn't know that you could develop allergies when eating the same foods a lot.. Did your doctor's tell you that?


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 5, 2004)

Hi Jenny  
Yup, I had a fool allergy test done.  There're actually more food I have allergies to, but I don't really eat them anyway so I didn't bother to post them. It's not too bad, I fund a lot of new foods to eat, but I REALLY miss oatmeal.


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Diet:*
10:00
home made eggless whole wheat waffle
1/4c goat's yogurt
1/4c blueberries

2:30
2oz chicken (measured cooked)
1/2c spelt pasta
broccoli, spinach, red pepper
2T soy sauce, 1tsp orange juice

4:00
20 cashew nuts  
3oz fish
1T soy sauce
1/2 whole wheat pita
2T dried fruit spread I take this for my stomach

8:00 
apple I know not a meal, but I ran out of callories

*Workout:* 12:45-1:45
curls
hammer curls
consentration curls
tri kickbacks
rope pulldowns
dips (done on machine) don't  know what they're called  

35 min elliptical

*Water:* 
Still working on it.. will be about 2L.

My diet is deffinitely off (no calories left for meal 4).. any suggestions?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 5, 2004)

*Yay!*

Good move, getting yourself set up with a journal. This will definitely help you stay on track.  

 See you on yahoo.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 5, 2004)

You should start by really figuring out what you need.

1200 cals per day - You are not eating 1200 cals there.  How much protein are you allowed according to your doctor?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 5, 2004)

I'll help you stay on crack too. 

Good to have another journal to abuse.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 5, 2004)

Hey girl! Welcome back!  Missed talkin to ya, SO glad to hear your stomach is getting better.. I know how much that can affect your life!  Any updates on what you changed or was it the same stuff you told me last time? Best of luck to you!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 6, 2004)

Good morning Katia!  (hahaha! how do you say that in russian!)


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 6, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> You should start by really figuring out what you need.
> 
> 1200 cals per day - You are not eating 1200 cals there.  How much protein are you allowed according to your doctor?



According to Fitday, I had about 1120 cals there (I forgot to add 1 capsule if wheat germ oil and 1 capsule of lecithing)..oops! 

My Dr said just to make sure to have enough grains, fruit and veggies (for fiber), but he also did say that I  DO NEED protein, so not to go too low on that either.  But according to my body it seems like I do OK with about 30% protein.  Maybe eventually I'll be able to go higher (seems like my stomach is doing better and better), but for now I want to keep it safe.




			
				MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> I'll help you stay on crack too.
> 
> Good to have another journal to abuse.


LOL abuse away!



			
				greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Hey girl! Welcome back! Missed talkin to ya, SO glad to hear your stomach is getting better.. I know how much that can affect your life! Any updates on what you changed or was it the same stuff you told me last time? Best of luck to you!


Thanks hun, I missed talking to you too.  Haven't seen you on line lately, where have you been? 
It was basicly the same stuff. I added that dried fruit spread (called Fruit-Eze... actually tastes pretty good) and Primal Defense but other then that it was basicly the same stuff.



			
				GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Good morning Katia! (hahaha! how do you say that in russian!)


Dobroye utro.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 6, 2004)

Hey Katia     I just wanted to wish you good luck with your goals hun


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 6, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Hey Katia     I just wanted to wish you good luck with your goals hun



Thanks hun


----------



## Jodi (Oct 6, 2004)

Katia7 said:
			
		

> According to Fitday, I had about 1120 cals there (I forgot to add 1 capsule if wheat germ oil and 1 capsule of lecithing)..oops!
> 
> My Dr said just to make sure to have enough grains, fruit and veggies (for fiber), but he also did say that I  DO NEED protein, so not to go too low on that either.  But according to my body it seems like I do OK with about 30% protein.  Maybe eventually I'll be able to go higher (seems like my stomach is doing better and better), but for now I want to keep it safe.


Could you write out what you are eating down every little bit right down to the last bite.  I just don't see that many calories AT ALL!


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 6, 2004)

> Could you write out what you are eating down every little bit right down to the last bite. I just don't see that many calories AT ALL!


Yup.. here goes for today...

9:30 
3/4c buckwheat
1/2c vanilla almond milk
1 capsule wheat germ oil

11:00 
emergenC drink (has 20 cals, 5 carbs)

2:00: post-workout 
2.5 oz chicken (measured cooked)
1/2c spelt pasta
broccoli, spinach, red pepper, cucumber
1/2c chicken broth
2T soy sauce, 1tsp orange juice


3:30 for some reason I'm always STARVING 1.5 hrs after the post workout meal
1 chicken drumstick (stewed with a little bit of olive oil)
1 whole wheat pita
3T dried fruit spread (150 cals)
23 almonds 
biscotti bar (120 cals) I think this was unnecessary

6:30
apple again ran out of cals 

before bad 
1 capsile of licithin (10 cals)

TOTAL: 1289 cals

*Workout:* 
35 min cardio
leg press
hamstrings (where you lay down on your stomach on a machine)  
leg extensions 

*Water:* 
will be at 2L

I think I'll stop the almonds and start taking some flax or fish oil.

Tomorrow will be HARD! I'm always STARVING the day after leg day.  MUST BE STRONG! MUST BE STRONG!


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 6, 2004)

I got really  hungry so I had another drumstick chicken and 1T dried fruit spread.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 6, 2004)

Why are you only eating 3 meals a day?


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 6, 2004)

I'm trying to go for 4 or even 5, but I end up eating all my cals by the 3rd meal so the 4th turns out to be only an apple. 
Something is definitely off wit my diet.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 6, 2004)

Yes, your diet is off.

First of all you are not eating enough calories.  2nd of all your killing your metabolism by eating only 3 times a day and 3rd, your food choices are not the best.


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 6, 2004)

Could you make some suggestions to my diet? I'd really like to stay at no higher then 30% protein though.  At least for now.  
Whicih food choices are not good?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 6, 2004)

Yeah, increase your calories to start.  Then divide it between 5 meals a day.

Why not do an isocaloric diet?  33% Protein, 33% Carbs and 33% Fat.

That way you stay close to the protein you want.  Check out the sticky in Diet forum.  There is a shopping list in their.  You can't have any Oats or sweet potatoes or Brown Rice?


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 6, 2004)

Eh, I cheated and had 2 more biscotti and more amonds. grrrrrrrrr

thanks Jodi  Yeah I think I neem more cals too, because I was starving today.  How many do I need? Is there a formula of some sort to figure this out?
I can't  have rice either 
I think I'm gonna go one step at a time.  Step #1 is to have at least 4 meals a day.  When I'll get the hang of that I'll start being more specific about the food choices.  I eat pretty  healthy for the most part (biscotti are a rare thing at my house), so I think I should be OK.

Question... post workout meal (it's about 1 hr after I workout.. takes that long to get home), is it OK to have flaxseed oil there? I think it might help keep my hunger at bay.  I've read that post workout we shouldn't really  have fats, but is 1 hr after working out still a post workout meal?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 6, 2004)

You should have 12-13 cals per pound of bodyweight.  You are eating junk because you are not eating enough and starving your body.

Yes, 1 hour after workout is still considered PWO and should only be carbs and protein.  Then 1 - 2 hours after that you should eat another meal.


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 6, 2004)

Jodi.. another question  
I'm reading the sticky again and it says that to cut we need 10-13 cals per body weight and to maintain 13-15.  I'm not very active at all besides the workouts, so that's why I thought I needed to be on the lower side of that (10x body weight.)  Am I missunderstanding something?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 6, 2004)

If you go to 10 cals per pound NOW where do you go when you need to tweak because progress slows down?  Nowhere!  You start higher and drop as necessary.  If you start to low you have no room to drop cals when fat loss comes to a hault.  Going below 10 cals per pound will  not only kill your metabolism but put your health on the line.


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 6, 2004)

YEY more food!
Thanks


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 7, 2004)

After leg day I'm absolutely STARVING and sooooo thursty all day.  I had a HUGE breakfast (like 1000 cals) and could eat more,  why is that?
I think it if wasn't for the leg days I'd be in a much better shape, but I can't just not work legs (dont' want them all puny looking).  Eh.. NOT a good day.


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 7, 2004)

Oh and I'm also all frusterated today.  I was offered a job in Miami, FL (I've been wanting to move for the longest time now), so I was all excited and then found out that although they calls this position "graphic design" it's not that at all, its just a sales position with a little bit of design envolved.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 7, 2004)

Ummmm........because you are starving yourself.

You HAVE to work legs.  It's a large muscle group and your body requires more to recover.  However, eating a 1K breakfast is not the answer.  Didn't you eat before you went to the gym?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 7, 2004)

Katia7 said:
			
		

> After leg day I'm absolutely STARVING and sooooo thursty all day. I had a HUGE breakfast (like 1000 cals) and could eat more, why is that?
> I think it if wasn't for the leg days I'd be in a much better shape, but I can't just not work legs (dont' want them all puny looking). Eh.. NOT a good day.


 I'm no one to give advice on nutrition... but girl you seriously need to get  your calories in check. It helps if you plan your meals out in advance, especially right now when you're still trying to optimize your diet.

 1000 calories for breakfast alone? WTF?


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 7, 2004)

I worked the legs yesterday, not today.  I'm always staving the NEXT days (weird  ).  I didn't even workout today.. too sore.
I am raising my cals to 1300-1400 or so though 
I'm going to try to make a meal plan in advanced for tomorrow, maybe you could critique it for me?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 7, 2004)

Katia7 said:
			
		

> Oh and I'm also all frusterated today.  I was offered a job in Miami, FL (I've been wanting to move for the longest time now), so I was all excited and then found out that although they calls this position "graphic design" it's not that at all, its just a sales position with a little bit of design envolved.


Don't be too upset, nothing good ever comes out of Miami anyway.  ...............


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 7, 2004)

Katia7 said:
			
		

> I worked the legs yesterday, not today.  I'm always staving the NEXT days (weird  ).  I didn't even workout today.. too sore.
> I am raising my cals to 1300-1400 or so though
> I'm going to try to make a meal plan in advanced for tomorrow, maybe you could critique it for me?


 Just try not to cram 1100 of them into your first meal of the day!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 7, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Don't be too upset, nothing good ever comes out of Miami anyway.  ...............


 You got that right.


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 7, 2004)

> Don't be too upset, nothing good ever comes out of Miami anyway. ...............



If you only new about the shithole I live in.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 7, 2004)

Katia7 said:
			
		

> Oh and I'm also all frusterated today. I was offered a job in Miami, FL (I've been wanting to move for the longest time now), so I was all excited and then found out that although they calls this position "graphic design" it's not that at all, its just a sales position with a little bit of design envolved.


 Was this the one we talked about? I missed your inst. message yesterday. Tell me about it.


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 7, 2004)

> You got that right.


I wasn't planning on that  lol.
Honestly, I could eat more.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 7, 2004)

Katia7 said:
			
		

> If you only new about the shithole I live in.


Detroit?  I've heard horror stories.


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 7, 2004)

> Detroit? I've heard horror stories.


Wow, how did you know??? spooky! 
Not really Detroit, but not far from there.  I'm dying of boredome here though.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 7, 2004)

Katia7 said:
			
		

> Wow, how did you know??? spooky!
> Not really Detroit, but not far from there.  I'm dying of boredome here though.


Are there a lot of Russian people there?


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 7, 2004)

Not a lot like NY, but there are quiet a few.


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 7, 2004)

Diet plan for a critique
This comes to 1350 calories.
The Fruit-Eze is a dried fruit spread that I have to take at least 2T of per day (does't have to be all at ones though), and it can't be combined with meats/fish/dairy. It's just a mixture of prunes, raisins, and figs (2T= 100 cals 1p/25c/0f).
Keep in mind that I can't have eggs, dairy, oats, sweet potatoes, rice or corn.
Ok here goes...

10:00
Waffle:
1/4c whole wheat flower
1T vanilla extract
1/4c blueberries
1T apples sauce
1/4c goat's yogurt (33cals 2p/3c/2f)
stevia

11:30
EmergenC drink (vitamin C drink... 25cals 0p/6c/0f)

2:00 PWO
3oz chicken (measured cooked)
1/2c spelt or buckwheat nuddles
broccoli, pepper, spinach
1/2c chicken broth
2T soy sauce +1tsp orange juice + stevia

3:30
3oz fish
1T soy sauce
broccoli, spinach
1tsp flax oil
large apple

6:30
3oz tuna
1 pita
1T ground flax seed
1T soy sauce +stevia
cucumber, pickle

8:30
1/2 pita
2T Fruit Eze (100 cals 1p/25c/0f)
1 capsule Lecithin (10 cals)


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 8, 2004)

I finally uploaded my website with my work today  so I'm pretty excited about that.  It still needs some fixing, but over all I'm pretty happy with it.
my site 

Did some cardio today.  Just realised how RED my face gets lol... feels like it would glow in the dark lol

Diet is still a bit off.  I didn't really keep track of it today, but made healthy choices so it should be OK.

I've been really wanting those caramel penut covered apples.... are they OK to have or should they be saved for a cheat meal?


----------



## Jenny (Oct 8, 2004)

The link didn't work, I think you forgot to add .com  I tried that and it worked for me, GREAT LOOKING website  Wow, I'm very impressed 

The caramel peanut covered apples should probably be saved for a cheat


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 8, 2004)

oops, hehe.. just fixed it 

And thanks


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2004)

Katia7 said:
			
		

> Diet plan for a critique
> This comes to 1350 calories.
> The Fruit-Eze is a dried fruit spread that I have to take at least 2T of per day (does't have to be all at ones though), and it can't be combined with meats/fish/dairy. It's just a mixture of prunes, raisins, and figs (2T= 100 cals 1p/25c/0f).
> Keep in mind that I can't have eggs, dairy, oats, sweet potatoes, rice or corn.
> ...



See my comments in bold.  This is a much better diet than you had before.  You really need to add in some fish oil and if you can get some soy protein powder.  Another thing is that you shouldn't count your protein coming from your carbs.  IMO, proteins need to come from lean meats and protein powders.


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 9, 2004)

Thanks Jodi 
I wake up at 9:00 and then have to take homeopathic remedies and then weight half hour before I eat.
The pita is whole wheat... just has enriched whole wheat flour, water, and salt.


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm feeling really fat today    but at least it's keeping me on the diet.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 9, 2004)

Katia7 said:
			
		

> I'm feeling really fat today    but at least it's keeping me on the diet.



Me too  My brother gave me a piece of sugary bubble gum and I was reluctant to take it even


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 9, 2004)

*Workout:* 25 min cardio ... was totally unmotivated but still went. Glad I did.  Then my CD player died and I got so bored and frusterated that I stopped 10 min earlier.

*Diet:* 
10:00 
Waffle:
3T whole wheat flower
1T vanilla extract
1/4c blueberries
1/4c goat's yogurt 
stevia
Dendeline tea

2:30 PWO 
2oz chicken (measured cooked)
1/2c buckwheat nuddles
broccoli, pepper, spinach
1/2c chicken broth
2T soy sauce +1tsp orange juice + stevia

3:30 
1 ww pita
2oz tuna
cucmber, pickle
1T soy sauce + stevia
2T dried fruit spread

5:00
large apple

6:15 
3oz fish
spinach, broccoli
sourcrout
1T soy sauce +stevia

*Water:* stil working on it


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 9, 2004)

greeky... aaawww.. well you're not the only one.  But that's it! if we stop eating junk we'll be fit and happy in no time!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2004)

I see.


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 10, 2004)

No workout.. rest day that I sooooo needed.  And I'm not really looking forward to cardio tomorrow either    I think I need to get some new CDs lol.

I was at the lab most of the day so meal timing is a bit off.

*Diet* 
10:00 
1/3c buckwheat
1c goat's yoguert
2T blueberries
large apple

3:30 
3oz fish
1/2c buckwheat nudles
broccoli, spinach, red pepper
2T soy sauce
1oz OJ

meal 3 
3oz chicken
1 ww pita
3T dried fruit spread
2T soy sauce
6 animal crackers   

meal 4 
1/2 ww pita
chicken drumstick
almonds out of the granola bar   my sister thouht I went completely crazy.  Said I was was waisting a perfectly good granola bar.  

*Water: 2.25L*


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 11, 2004)

Crazy stuff is happening to me.. it's TOM and I'm all shaky and feel like I can eat a cow.    The weird thing is my pants fit looser today.    I'm going to take an extra rest day because of this shaky fealing.

The good thing is that I talked to my Dr and he said that I can increase my protein a bit more   He said to alternate 40p/40c/20f with 30p/50c/20f and see I how feel.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 11, 2004)

Have you ever tried donkey anus?  It's a great source of protein, and ever so yummy.


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 11, 2004)

> Have you ever tried donkey anus? It's a great source of protein, and ever so yummy.


  I think I'll leave that one for you


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 11, 2004)

Katia7 said:
			
		

> I think I'll leave that one for you


lovely


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 11, 2004)

Well after a looooong confusing day I think I'm pretty sure now that I need to move to NY.  I decided not to take that job offer in FL since it was TOTALLY not what I want to do + everyone is telling me that FL is too quiet for me (I've never been there before, so I wouldn't know.) 
Either way I need to get out of here ASAP before I go completely crazy from boredome.  
There are weekends when I don't even feel like going out because every weekend it's the same-exact-thing.  boooorrrrrrriiiiiing!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 11, 2004)

omg! when r u moving! I am in nj, we will be neighbors..we can hang out! YAY!


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey hun 
It's all still under a question.  This is what I WANT but what I want doesn't always happened lol.  Mostly it depends on where I find a job.  But NY is my #1 choice so I'm looking mostly there.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 12, 2004)

NY has the most jobs, what field are you looking in? Check out all the websites! That's what I'm doing


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm looking for graphic design.
I'm online 24-7 because of that lol.  The hardest thing is that not all places would be willing to hire someon out of state  (too much trouble brining them in for an interview).
Which websites are you looking at?  I'm wondering if I'm missing any.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 12, 2004)

New York is a big scary place, babe.  We eat young girls.......for breakfast, here.


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 12, 2004)

> New York is a big scary place, babe. We eat young girls.......for breakfast, here.


Awsome!   I'll join you!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 12, 2004)

Katia7 said:
			
		

> Awsome!   I'll join you!


   Really?  You're into that sort of thing?..........so, any pics and/or videos?


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 12, 2004)

that's not exactly what I ment


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 12, 2004)

Katia7 said:
			
		

> that's not exactly what I ment


Spoilsport! And you got my hopes all up, too.


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 12, 2004)

hey... you should visit Detroit if you're into that sort of thing (A LOT of Russian lesbians)... they're all really nice too.


----------



## dschneid (Oct 13, 2004)

Katia7 said:
			
		

> ???can't have: protein shakes, eggs, oats, sweet potatoes, rice, corn, all dairy, cod fish, coffee, chocolate, lemons (I have food allergies to these foods... I guess since I ate them all the time)


This sounds very weird, Basically people eat the same food all the time.
I find i t hard to bleive that you can develop allergies because you ate healthy food, it has to be something else


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 13, 2004)

A normal healthy person probably won't develop food allergies and there's food that I eat every day that I don't have allergies to either.  When I developed them I had a lot of other digestive issues which are pretty much cured now.  
I'm thinking of taking the food allergy test again to see if I'm OK with some of those foods now.


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Workout*: 50 min cardio  I haven't been able to do this much cardio in a while, so I'm really happy about this

*Diet:* 
10:00 
Waffle:
3T whole wheat flower
1/2tsp vanilla extract
1/4c blueberries
3T goat's yogurt
1tsp ground flaxseed
stevia
Dendeline tea

EmergenC

1:30 Post-cardio 
3oz chicken
1/2c buckwheat nudles
broccoli, spinach, red pepper
2T soy sauce
1oz OJ

4:00 
3oz tuna
romain, cucumber, pickle
1/3c peas (canned)
1.5T resberry vinegrette
6 flax oil caps

6:30 
3oz salmon
coliflower
2T soy sauce
sourcrout
2T dried fruit spread
Dendeline tea


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 14, 2004)

*Workout:* 
curls
hammer curls

overhead triceps extensions
kickbacks

flies
cheat press

rows
pulldowns

30min HIIT cardio not sure if I did this right... 5 min warm up then 30 sec high intensity, 1.5 min mid intensity repeated 6 times and then 10 min mid intenisty


*Diet:*
10:00
Waffle:
3T buckwheat flower
1/2tsp vanilla extract
1/4c blueberries
1/4c goat's yogurt
1tsp ground flaxseed
stevia
Dendeline tea

EmergenC

1:30 Post-cardio
3oz chicken
1/2c buckwheat nudles
broccoli, spinach, red pepper
2T soy sauce
1oz OJ

4:00
3oz tuna
romain, cucumber, pickle
1/3c peas (canned)
1.5T resberry vinegrette
3 flax oil caps

6:30
3oz salmon
coliflower
2T soy sauce
1 cap flax oil, 1 cap lecithin
2T dried fruit spread
1/2 who wheat pita
Dendeline tea


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 14, 2004)

Hey babe, how you is?  

You know, you should really post some pics.  It would help you to......well, ok it would mostly be for my benefit, but you should still do it! (Or just send me some.  )


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 15, 2004)

Good morning Katia!


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 15, 2004)

> Hey babe, how you is?
> 
> You know, you should really post some pics. It would help you to......well, ok it would mostly be for my benefit, but you should still do it! (Or just send me some. )


Hey hey, I is good.

Here's a pic of me from last year's Halloween party with an X.
My picture   Enjoy   

Morning Ivy!!!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 15, 2004)

Very nice, babe! I've always been a sucker for horny little devils.


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 15, 2004)

yeah the stuff they write under those pics


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 15, 2004)

So, it's not true?


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 15, 2004)

The devil or the horny part? 

By the way.. what's with the mel0 lee thing.. I'm totally confused


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 15, 2004)

Katia7 said:
			
		

> The devil or the horny part?


You tell me.   







			
				Katia7 said:
			
		

> By the way.. what's with the mel0 lee thing.. I'm totally confused


He's my gay stalker.


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 15, 2004)

> He's my gay stalker.




hey if you're ever on yahoo let me know... I have some NY questions lol.


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 15, 2004)

*Workout:* 35 min elliptical

*Diet:*
10:00
Waffle:
3T buckwheat flower
1/2tsp vanilla extract
1/4c blueberries
2Tc goat's yogurt
1T sf apple sauce
1tsp ground flaxseed
stevia
Dendeline tea

EmergenC

1:30 Post-cardio
3oz chicken
1/2c buckwheat nudles
broccoli, spinach, red pepper
2T soy sauce
1oz OJ
1 large apple

3:00
10 shirmp
romain, cucumber, pickle
3/4c peas (canned)
1.5T resberry vinegrette
2T dried fruit spread
1/2 who wheat pita
granola bar .. eh it was either that or chocolate 

6:30
1/2 chicken sausage
sourcrout
1 cap lecithin

10:00
1/3c hummus
15 crackers


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 17, 2004)

*Workout:* 
leg presses
leg extentions
hamstring curls
calfs
lowe back exercise, dont know what it's called

35 min elliptical

*Diet:* 
10:30
Waffle:
3T buckwheat flower
1/2tsp vanilla extract
1/4c blueberries
1/4c goat's yogurt
1tsp ground flaxseed
stevia
Dendeline tea

EmergenC

2:30 PWO
3oz chicken
1/2c buckwheat nudles
broccoli, spinach, red pepper
2T soy sauce
1oz OJ

4:00
3oz tuna
romain, cucumber, pickle
1/3c peas (canned)
1T soy sauce
2 fish oil caps
1/2 whole wheat pita
blueberry tea

11:00PM
~4oz pork shishkabob
romain
1/4T ranch dressing


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 17, 2004)

*Worktou:* Rest day

*Diet:* it's a planned cheat day but for some reason I feel kind of guilty  
10:00
Waffle:
3T buckwheat flower
1/2tsp vanilla extract
1/4c blueberries
1/4c goat's yogurt
1tsp ground flaxseed
stevia
Dendeline tea

EmergenC

12:00 
peanut caramel apple

2:30 
4 oz rabbit meat
cucumber, pickle
1/2 whole wheat pita
2T dried fruit spread

4:00 
1.5 whole wheat pita
2oz deli turkey
1/2c hummus
1T bruschutta
granola bar

5:30 
1c animal crackers
2T dried fruit spread
3/4 lucky charms cereal
1/2c almond milk


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 17, 2004)

Katia7 said:
			
		

> *Worktou:* Rest day
> 
> *Diet:* it's a planned cheat day but for some reason I feel kind of guilty
> 10:00
> ...


Nice!


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 17, 2004)

> Nice!


speak for yourself!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 17, 2004)

What is it with all you teetotalers?!?!?!?!?  
I get enough of that at home.


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 17, 2004)

what are teetotalers?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 17, 2004)

Katia7 said:
			
		

> what are teetotalers?


Those who don't drink any alcohol.  

(i.e. Women who make you slip the pill into their food, instead of drink.  )


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 17, 2004)

so that's  how you do it?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 17, 2004)

I have many fine methods.......but yes, most do involve incapacitating the woman in one way or another.


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 17, 2004)

dirty!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## Katia7 (Oct 22, 2004)

same to you!  
What's hopping?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 22, 2004)

Not much babe, it's friday and I am happy!!!! How about you?  What's new in your little village?


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 22, 2004)

Same shit different day. Had the weirdest dream today. Still trying to figure out what it meant.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 22, 2004)

What was it?  I'm sure I can analyze it for you.


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 22, 2004)

1st part of the ream was: We're being attacked by bugs that eat up people, so we're running away from them. And the 2nd part: we have to stay in this closed up building thing so that the bugs wouldn't eat us.
I woke up and was like...


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 22, 2004)

............I think the bugs represent your need to *do it*.  And the house represents the place to *do it*. 

(Either that, or you got some of Ivy's internet fleas on you, and they be itchin'  )


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 22, 2004)

I told my friend about it and he said the same thing.  That I was sexually frusterated.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 22, 2004)

Katia7 said:
			
		

> I told my friend about it and he said the same thing.  That I was sexually frusterated.


Did he also volunteer to cure you?


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 22, 2004)

Yeah, but he's not a qualified practitioner. lol


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 22, 2004)

If your insurance will cover it, I'm more than qualified.


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 22, 2004)

Is she going to kill me?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 22, 2004)

Who, babe?


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 22, 2004)

Your girl.
Why else would I need an insurance?


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 22, 2004)

I used to have a reoccurring dream that giant animals and snakes were outside my house trying to get in.


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 22, 2004)

my dreams never make any sence.
When I was little I used to have a reoccuring dream that I was falling of them moon.  In reality I was falling off my bed lol.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 22, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I used to have a reoccurring dream that giant animals and snakes were outside my house trying to get in.


That's why you should move out of Jersey.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 22, 2004)

Katia7 said:
			
		

> Your girl.
> Why else would I need an insurance?


What girl?


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 23, 2004)

> What girl?


 
 or you're gonna need an insurance too


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 23, 2004)

Which one covers castration?


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 23, 2004)

Could you actually live that way? Might as well just get a life insurance.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 23, 2004)

She wouldn't let me die.  Too easy.  She'd make me live that way for her amusement.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 27, 2004)

Hey, what happened to the workouts?  And the food?  And the bad rhyming?


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 27, 2004)

My rhymes are bad???   
I'm at the lab all day ... trying to get everything ready before NY   (my dad thinks I should go there before new years.. but we'll see how fast I can get everything done) so, yeah... no time to post all that stuff.  Funny how I still have time to sit on IM thugh


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 27, 2004)

Katia7 said:
			
		

> My rhymes are bad???
> I'm at the lab all day ... trying to get everything ready before NY   (my dad thinks I should go there before new years.. but we'll see how fast I can get everything done) so, yeah... no time to post all that stuff.  Funny how I still have time to sit on IM thugh


I like your rhymes, babe.  Was referring to mine.   

What lab?


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 27, 2004)

Computer lab. I don't have dreamweaver at home so have to drag my ass here 

What happened to you yesterday? It was lonely without you here.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 27, 2004)

Our internet was down, at work. 

Why don't you just download a copy of dreamweaver at home???


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 27, 2004)

You can get only a 30 day free trial.. and my 30 days ran out.



> Our internet was down, at work.


It probably couldn't handle the hypnosis you were doing on Monday.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 27, 2004)

I mean download a cracked version from like Kazaa or something.






			
				Katia7 said:
			
		

> It probably couldn't handle the hypnosis you were doing on Monday.


It works even better in person.


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 27, 2004)

Kazaa slows down my computer.. I'm on dial up at home 



> It works even better in person.


  I'm scared.
 Max  Max  Max


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 27, 2004)

Katia7 said:
			
		

> Kazaa slows down my computer.. I'm on dial up at home


Try *Kazaa Lite*.  No ads, spyware, or any of that shit. Plus it won't slow down your PC, and you get faster downloads from more sources.  It works great.    If you can't find it online, let me know, I'll send it to you via email.







			
				Katia7 said:
			
		

> I'm scared.
> Max  Max  Max


You are gonna be fun, babe.  Come soon!


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 27, 2004)

Will Kazaa lite work on a Mac?



> You are gonna be fun, babe. Come soon!


I'm gonna *be* fun?  What kind of games do you guys play over there? 

LOL I like how we're having 2 totally different conversations at the same time lol. Now that's TALENT!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 27, 2004)

Katia7 said:
			
		

> Will Kazaa lite work on a Mac?


I don't think so.  Sorry babe.    (You can look for it though, maybe you'll have better luck locating.)






			
				Katia7 said:
			
		

> I'm gonna *be* fun?  What kind of games do you guys play over there?


Come and see.   






			
				Katia7 said:
			
		

> LOL I like how we're having 2 totally different conversations at the same time lol. Now that's TALENT!


I'm sure you're full of all sorts of hidden talents.


----------



## Katia7 (Nov 4, 2004)

Eh, kind of bummed...
My car died on Monday, so I've been stuck home and then I got sick (probably from standing outside waiting for triple-A to come rescue me  lol.  So I haven't been to the gym since Monday   Sitting at home with chocolate starring in your face doesn't help the situation either. 
The good news is that my car is alive again (picking it up tonight   ) and I got quiet a bit of work done.

I als0 came up with a new routine (there's only so much you can do at home, so yeah, I was bored).... it looks something like this...

upper +cardio
lower+cardio
cardio+abs
upper +cardio
lower+cardio
cardio+abs
rest


UPPER BODY
CHEST
Machine Bench Press
Machine Flys
BACK
Machine Wide Grip Pulldowns
Machine Dumbbell Row
SHOULDERS
Machine Dumbbell Press
Dumbell Lateral Raise
SUPERSET BICEPS & TRICEPS
dumbell Curls
tricep kickbacks
hammer cruls
overheard tricep extensions

LOWER BODY
LEGS
Leg press
Hamstring curls
Leg extensions
calf raises
hyperextensions

suggestions are always welcome


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 5, 2004)

I suggest you post some progress pics, for motivation. (My motivation  )


----------



## Katia7 (Nov 5, 2004)

> I suggest you post some progress pics, for motivation. (My motivation  )



nooooo waaaaay!  
it's not a pretty sight  lol


----------

